# Very Early preemie stories ?



## tcinks

Hi ladies, hope it's okay that I'm posting here.

I'm currently 20+3 with a weak cervix. I have a pessary in, which doctor is confident will help keep baby in. I'm so nervous though. My first pregnancy ended at 13 weeks. Because of my weak cervix, I think I'm prone to deliver early. Since we caught it this time, I'm hopeful baby wil make it. I just really have a feeling she will be early, so I've been trying to prepare myself. My mother had my youngest sister at 23 weeks, and though she has a number of health problems, she's alive and well at 16 years old today! :) I would love to read more stories of early preemies and their progress. If any of you have journals that track your journey or just want to briefly post here, I would appreciate that. Or if you know other women's stories.

Thanks so much.


----------



## 25weeker

I had twin girls at 25+2. Sadly I lost my second twin at 1 day old as her lungs where too underdeveloped. My surviving twin is now 5 1/2 and despite having a large brain bleed she doesn't have any problems. The only thing that shows her prematurity is she is still small and only in age 3-4 clothes.

She spent 100 days in neonatal and it was a rollercoaster as some days it felt like she had taken a step forward and the next day 2 steps back. 

I hope your lo stays cooking for many more weeks 

Xx


----------



## vermeil

Hello and welcome! *hugs*

You're almost there! After 24-25 weeks most babies do well with few long term issues. Of course that doesn't mean you won't worry yourself ragged... Having a preemie is a very hard journey. But you're on the home stretch :)

25weeker I remember your story *hugs* hope you are doing ok. glad to hear your other daughter is doing well.


My son was born at 27 weeks with the weight and development of a 23 weeker; you can see pics and the details from the link below. He just turned 5 and despite an initial bleak prognosis, he's doing great :cloud9:

Feel free to ask any questions, share your fears or moans etc the ladies here are awesome and helped me through some rough times.


----------



## tcinks

25 weeker, thanks for sharing your story :hugs: Sorry for the loss of your little girl. How wonderful that your other little girl is doing so well.


Oh vermeil, your boy is such a cutie! Thanks for sharing :) What an amazing story, so glad he is doing well. 

I'm still nervous and just celebrating each day and week I get to. I'm so encouraged by stories from other women, though. :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hi! My daughter Ellie was born at 25+5 despite my efforts to keep her in. We lost her twin (likely due to an SCH) at 9 weeks gestation. For the remainder of my pregnancy I spotted and cramped and finally at 19+6 I went into full blown labor. With bedrest and a pessary, not a cerclage candidate) I was able to keep pregnant until 25+5. She had a relatively smooth course in the NICU and came home at 36+1. She's a very happy and healthy 16 month old now. She has been "caught up" developmentally for a few months now and you'd never guess she was a preemie, let alone a micro. My daughter's story is not a typical preemie/25 weeker story though so please keep that in mind. We have been incredibly lucky but there is hope! I have a journal linked below and would be more than happy to talk to you if you want! :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

And totally random... but you're a neighboring state lol!


----------



## EmSmith1980

I had my daughter in 2010 at 23+6. She's now a happy 4 (nearly5), year old. She's was in neonatal for 20 weeks. She didn't have many problems tbh. She was very feisty. She did have a grade 4 brain bleed, which has left her with hemiplegia cerebral palsy, but it is fairly mild. She doesn't let anything hold her back. She attends mainstream education, but we have decided to defer her a year from school. 

Fingers crossed your baby hangs on in there. Xx


----------



## tcinks

Thanks ladies!

I'm lying in labor and delivery now, last night we discovered my membranes were bulging so I'm on bed rest and praying we make it to 23 weeks


----------



## Koifish

Oh no, I haven't seen you in the cervix thread I was wondering how you were, just came across this. I hope you are able to hold out to 23 or 24 weeks, your getting so close! Glad your in the hospital hopefully the bed rest helps and they can keep baby in for a bit longer. Hang in there!


----------



## tcinks

Thanks ladies. These stories have been comforting, and I hope they help others. But my little lady came too soon yesterday. :cry:


----------



## bathbabe

:hugs: xx


----------



## vermeil

*gentilé bug*


----------



## Koifish

I am so sorry to hear &#128156; hugsxx


----------



## george83

I'm so so sorry x x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so sorry for you loss hunny :'( :hugs:

I have a incompetent cervix too and lost my first son at 18+2. I had a cervical cerclage this time around. If you need to talk please please message me xxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Xxxxxxx


----------

